
Things That Turbo Pascal Is Smaller Than (2011) - PeCaN
http://prog21.dadgum.com/116.html
======
sievebrain
I was pleased to discover that touch is now only 22kb in the latest MacOS. A
better match in El Capitan to the size of Turbo Pascal would be /bin/ls, which
is 38.5kb.

The trend to bloat over time is unfortunate, but Turbo Pascal 3 was almost
without a doubt hand written in assembly. Productivity of the creators didn't
really enter into the equation.

I think a more interesting comparison is that the average web page is now
larger than Doom. That's a lot less excusable.

The instant classic on web page bloat:

[http://idlewords.com/talks/website_obesity.htm](http://idlewords.com/talks/website_obesity.htm)

------
hrayr
Article is from 2011.

I have not checked, but I bet the 2016 list would be more interesting.

